# Noisy Cricket Modification



## Genosmate (9/5/16)

I don't use one but maybe this can be useful.
From Fat Daddy vapes in the US,just under 15 USD.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Neat.


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Very clever


----------



## GreenyZA (9/5/16)

I like! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (9/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> I don't use one but maybe this can be useful.
> From Fat Daddy vapes in the US,just under 15 USD.
> View attachment 53557



Now all they have to do is make a BF kit and it will be perfect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (9/5/16)

@Genosmate I assume you've ordered from fatdaddy's before. What is theire shipping time frame. They don't exactly give an eta. Thanks man.


----------



## Genosmate (9/5/16)

MorneW said:


> @Genosmate I assume you've ordered from fatdaddy's before. What is theire shipping time frame. They don't exactly give an eta. Thanks man.


Yep I have ordered and I've exchanged emails with Dennis (Fat Daddy) a few times when my orders got messed up!
They will only ship via USPS so you have the SAPO and customs at this end to contend with.
It shouldn't be more than about 21 days and maybe quicker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Now all they have to do is make a BF kit and it will be perfect.



Is the NC hollow inside or does it look like a shotgun barrel ?


----------



## GreenyZA (9/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> Is the NC hollow inside or does it look like a shotgun barrel ?



It is not hollow. Has two holes for the batteries with a "rib" in the middle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (9/5/16)

If anybody is interested, I started a group buy here.


----------



## zadiac (9/5/16)

Yeah, Dennis is a great guy. Knows his stuff and love his site. Ordered quite a few things from him in the past and also recently. This is a great idea. One day I'll get me a cricket. Not now.
After that new coil I designed recently, the cricket will come in handy.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dem-builds.t18707/page-6#post-363399
I know I posted some crappy pics there, but I'll build a new one and take proper pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (9/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> Is the NC hollow inside or does it look like a shotgun barrel ?



I see @GreenyZA already replied. Why, are you going to do this for us?


----------



## MorneW (9/5/16)

That would be sweet. I'm in for a modded cricket


----------



## MorneW (9/5/16)

@Genosmate


----------



## Ernest (9/5/16)

MorneW said:


> @Genosmate
> View attachment 53654



I don't like the button much, but it will make a nice small squonker for 22mm atty's.


----------



## GreenyZA (9/5/16)

@hands Will you be able to turn a Noisy into a squnker? If so, what do you think something like that will cost to do? Let us know if you're willing to give it a shot?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (9/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> @hands Will you be able to turn a Noisy into a squnker? If so, what do you think something like that will cost to do? Let us know if you're willing to give it a shot??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, now we've got two master craftsmen on the task... maybe a collaboration? @hands ,while your thinking this over, maybe a nice button???


----------



## MorneW (9/5/16)

I think the trick is gonna be getting the positive to the 510. Might need to modify the cricket to take the batt from the bottom. I'm by no means an expert with these things but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## hands (9/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> @hands Will you be able to turn a Noisy into a squnker? If so, what do you think something like that will cost to do? Let us know if you're willing to give it a shot??


With effort anything is possible, would it be worth the effort i don't know. I would think that there are easier ways to get your hands on a squonker. But if it had to be done i am sure one can.


----------



## Ernest (9/5/16)

hands said:


> With effort anything is possible, would it be worth the effort i don't know. I would think that there are easier ways to get your hands on a squonker. But if it had to be done i am sure one can.



True, but the cricket is cheap and already has the right shape. Fitting a BF 510 and cutting a squonk hole not a problem if you have the tools. Making the button work and work without too much voltage drop is the problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I see @GreenyZA already replied. Why, are you going to do this for us?


I doubt it is viable.
If the inside was hollow there may have been a solution that could be made to work (not 100% certain),but not without some new bits and this would be the cheapest Option.
I'm pretty sure I could make it into a squonker but it would mean a new top cap etc etc,not easy and its time consuming.
It would also be more cost effective to go and buy a decent dedicated B feeder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (10/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> I doubt it is viable.
> If the inside was hollow there may have been a solution that could be made to work (not 100% certain),but not without some new bits and this would be the cheapest Option.
> I'm pretty sure I could make it into a squonker but it would mean a new top cap etc etc,not easy and its time consuming.
> It would also be more cost effective to go and buy a decent dedicated B feeder.



Thanks for the input, was hoping there is a fast way of getting a squonker with that shape.  I did put my name down for two Leprechauns, but that is still months away and JB squonkers... well I can still dream


----------



## Spydro (22/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> I don't use one but maybe this can be useful.
> From Fat Daddy vapes in the US,just under 15 USD.
> View attachment 53557



Thanks for the heads up @Genosmate. 
With 2 Noisy Cricket's inbound I also now have 2 of these kits also inbound from Dennis.


----------



## Spydro (26/5/16)

Fat Daddy Safety Kits for the Noisy Crickets are a winner (especially the 510).


----------

